# Skiing Tux, the Auto Road or other points in the Presidentials 2012



## snowmonster (May 1, 2012)

Now that the lift-served ski season is over, I thought it might be a good idea to have a thread for people who want to meet up for sking in Tuckerman Ravine, off the Auto Road or other points in the Presidentials. With the snowpack and weather we have, we may have a shorter window than most years. 

I'm thinking of heading up to Tux one day this weekend depending on the day with better weather. Any interest?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 1, 2012)

Do it up for me......


----------



## skidmarks (May 2, 2012)

Sorry to say but I think my window has closed


----------



## bigbog (May 2, 2012)

The ski-destination-fuel gauge has reached _empty_ SM...saving for the hope of just average snow next season.  Would like to plan on my first trip out west...probably PC/Snowbird,Grand Targhee...w/o TB?  If you make any plans towards there next winter...let me know.

Steve


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Do it up for me......



Will do.


skidmarks said:


> Sorry to say but I think my window has closed



Man, when even you won't come out to play, I know it was really a bad season.



bigbog said:


> The ski-destination-fuel gauge has reached _empty_ SM...saving for the hope of just average snow next season.  Would like to plan on my first trip out west...probably PC/Snowbird,Grand Targhee...w/o TB?  If you make any plans towards there next winter...let me know.
> 
> Steve



Even you? Oh, boy! I'll ski with anyone. Let me know your plans and let's see if things work out. My trips out west usually coincide with work related trips so that I can save on the airfare. Targhee/JHole has always been on my wishlist.


----------



## snowmonster (May 3, 2012)

Heading up on Saturday. In?


----------



## snowmonster (May 7, 2012)

Saturday (5/5/12) was a perfect day at Tux. Because of commitments, I'll have to sit this weekend and the next out. But, I'll be heading up on Monday, 5/21. Tux or Auto Road will be in play.

Don't just sit there, there's still snow to be skied!


----------



## snoseek (May 14, 2012)

im in for some patch skiing if you're still going on 5/21. That will be my fist day off in 21 days, can't imagine a better way to spend it than making turns, watch the weather...


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2012)

Let's do it! Meet you at the same place.


----------



## snoseek (May 14, 2012)

Sure. Do you have any spare skis with adjustable binings? I'm fresh outta skis but could probably find a pair


----------



## snowmonster (May 15, 2012)

I don't have adjustable bindings but what's the bsl on your boots?


----------



## snoseek (May 15, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> I don't have adjustable bindings but what's the bsl on your boots?



I'll get back to you on that. I know my street shoe size is 10.5-11. My boots are somewhere else that I won't be at till Thursday. 

Oh the trials of being a couch surfer....


----------



## snowmonster (May 16, 2012)

My boots are usually 26.5 or 8.5 in street shoes. I don't think the bindings will fit your boot.


----------



## snowmonster (May 20, 2012)

The Auto Road opened this weekend and I'm heading up tomorrow. This ski season is not over!


----------



## snoseek (May 20, 2012)

I'm riding mtb (new bike!!!) all day tomorrow. 

You're a gear whore, buy a mtb dammit!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (May 21, 2012)

*Newbie question -*

On average and from the various start points, how long does it take to hike up there in hiking boots vs. skinning? 

Curious because over the past weekend I met a woman in Philly's Fairmount park who mentioned that she and her son ski Tux. They do the trek up in hiking boots. I asked how long it takes from to hike up and she said 7 hours. 

Also are there various start points higher up in elevation which are accessible via automobile at different times of the year to abate hike time?


----------



## snowmonster (May 22, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I'm riding mtb (new bike!!!) all day tomorrow.
> 
> You're a gear whore, buy a mtb dammit!



Will my hybrid do? My summer gear whoring is limited to surfboards and wax. Hitting the beach soon? Man, the snowfields were prime. You missed on a great day. TR is up!



			
				〽❄❅;714246 said:
			
		

> On average and from the various start points, how long does it take to hike up there in hiking boots vs. skinning?
> 
> Curious because over the past weekend I met a woman in Philly's Fairmount park who mentioned that she and her son ski Tux. They do the trek up in hiking boots. I asked how long it takes from to hike up and she said 7 hours.
> 
> Also are there various start points higher up in elevation which are accessible via automobile at different times of the year to abate hike time?



Whether skinning or hiking up, it takes me two hours to get from the Pinkham Notch Visitor Center to HoJo's and another 45 minutes to an hour to get to the floor of the Bowl. I am a very slow hiker and would imagine that you could do it in the same amount of time or less. When this woman said that it took her 7 hours to hike, I'm sure she meant up and down. The Tuckerman Ravine Trail is skinnable all the way from start to finish until maybe mid-March. After that, the snow patch rises higher so you'll have to use hiking boots part of the way.

The Auto Road opens in mid-May but conditions at this time of year can be very variable to non-existent. Although you can access just about any point in the Presis from the Auto Road depending on your ski ability and willingness to hike, I'd recommend using the road only to provide easy access to the snowfields (intermediate friendly) or the Great Gulf (not intermediate friendly). Unless you are very very familiar with Tux, I would not recommend hitting Tux by hiking from the summit and skiing it down. Hike it from below first to assess terrain and conditions. Hiking and skiing is fun but you should always be cautious. 

There's a wealth of information on skiing Tux in this forum and in the trip report section. Just search. Also, you might want to check out timefortuckerman.com.


----------



## snoseek (May 22, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Will my hybrid do? .




No but if you ever feel the need to try some fun singletrack not too far from town I now have two good working bikes that are trail worthy. Time off is tricky, sometimes on Sunday afternoons I ride.


----------

